# Drum Sander dust collection question



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

I am going to six inch dust collection on all my tools to cut down on the dust I have to deal with when I'm in there and I was wondering what you guys think or recommend on the drum sander side of it.

Is one 6" port dead center or 2 4" ports evenly spaced a better option?

I have a 12", 18" and soon a 25".

6" gives you a bit more capacity over double 4" but would it be better to spread out the collection points?

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

That's a good question, and would make for a great real-world actual test. On my system I drop about 15% CFM if I split a 6" into two 4". My guess is that you would see better results by splitting the line on the 18" and 25", taking the 15% hit, and getting broader placement of suction across the drum head. On the 12" drum sander I think you'd be fine with a single 6" duct.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

That was what I had in mind. Going 6 on the short and double 4s on the larger one.

The 16" impeller I have on the dust collector coming should help overcome the loss of diameter going with the double 4s I'm hoping.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I had the 18" Delta, and used one 6" dead (sort of) center. It may depend on the shape of the hood to some degree. The Delta hood couldn't be modified, so I made one out of wood and tried to slope the sides somewhat to direct the air. Whatever I did worked very well, there was pretty much nothing escape form the DS, although you have to have plenty of air flow as well.


----------



## AZWoody (Jan 18, 2015)

Thanks for the photo. My Grizzly 18" will need some modifications as well because the hood has a funnel attached under it to take the dust through a fan near the motor and out a 2.5" port.

I might have to make a custom hood as well for it if the hood is too high after taking out the inner funnel.


----------

